# Insurance for vehicles I don't own - how?



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Guys, some advice please?

My wife has a car insured in her name and i am a named driver - so I am insured on that car only.

My company van is insured in my name but the policy does not allow me to drive insured on any other vehicles, plus the company would not accept my 10 yrears plus NCB.

*So I have lots of NCB, not being used and I do need on occaision to drive other cars - usually to clean them.*

So is there such a thing as a valeters insurance covering me to drive other cars - or do I need to find some kind of other motortrade policy, or worst case by a very cheap car (that I dont actually need).........

Thoughts please?

Thanks Chris


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Motor trade insurance in particular a road risk policy. 

When I took mine out, my personal no claims weren't accepted so started on 0 for that type of cover. 

All the insurance companies that sponsor DW will be able to offer this service for you


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Azonto, thanks!

Did you get it for valeting / detailing? Was it expensive?


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

The cost is dependant on the similar criteria as normal insurance, plus a few bits. Value of other vehicles you will be driving plays a bit part, as does age etc..

I know coversure do a specific valeting/detailing package to include liability, contents, overnight storage, road risks etc if required, best bet is to call a couple of guys and see what they can do for ya


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats cool, thank you :thumb:


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I got my first quote today.........:doublesho

Part time valeting, cars up to £10k value, very occaisional driving of them locally

9yrs NCB

48 years old

Decent postcode

:doublesho £995:doublesho


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Business is business


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Chris 9-5 said:


> Well I got my first quote today.........:doublesho
> 
> Part time valeting, cars up to £10k value, very occaisional driving of them locally
> 
> ...


cars up to £10k is that the value of your car or your customers


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Chris, is this as a hobby or a formal business?


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Shiny its been a hobby for some time, and now I am starting to get people asking to pay to have their cars done, so its the start (hopefully) of a new business - but intially in a very limited way maybe only a car a month....


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

markamo said:


> cars up to £10k is that the value of your car or your customers


Customers


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Chris 9-5 said:


> Shiny its been a hobby for some time, and now I am starting to get people asking to pay to have their cars done, so its the start (hopefully) of a new business - but intially in a very limited way maybe only a car a month....


You have to be registered as self employed and operating a formal business before you can have Motor Trade Road Risks cover, Insurers will usually ask for evidence of formal trading in the event of a claim.

There are a few options available, but if you are working on day to day cars with little exposure to high end/sports/performance, then cover can be had a relatively cheap cost, but you will need your own van.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Lloyd, I guess I need to think a bit harder about the potential profitability of doing this properly.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you have "customers" vehicles at home? This presents another risk as you are legally liable for them whilst they are in your care.

There are lots of considerations with Motor Trade Insurance and it can be a very expensive policy to get what you need sometimes.

Sometimes mobile is the best way, where you can eliminate the need to drive customer's vehicles and keep your overheads down, as long as you have a decent liability policy in force :thumb:


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

The plan was to collect customers cars, take them away either to my home or another premises, clean them and return them in all their glory...........

Not gonna happen on a small scale given the overheads I guess.

Maybe I'll have to just put a bucket and sponge in my car, go to them and work for free......... shame


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Give me a ring if you want to chat it through, be more than happy to. I'm not available for next couple of days though, have a compliance visit tomorrow and i'm out of the office most of Wednesday.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, that would be good, I'd like to get my head around it properly.

I'll try and call at the end of the week if thats ok?

Thanks again.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem, remind me what you are ringing about though in case i forget! lol!


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

lol, no problem!


----------

